# Opening day of Muzzleloader on the St. Mark's flats



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Normally swinging from a tree on the opener but the wife had a 3 day weekend so we headed to our place down here. Got in around 1am so late start. Still time for breakfast at Rocky's. Then headed to launch at the lighthouse ramp.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2021)

That’s just no right to post a picture like that while the rest of us are out here starving and hunting our butts off trying to provide our families the most expensive meat on earth!


----------



## bany (Oct 9, 2021)

I’m heading to St.Joe Bay in a few myself!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Not a lot of water tho morning,


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

1st fish. A little bonnethead.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 9, 2021)

Headed to Ecofina for the first time today.
I got 2 weeks to donate a lower unit to the rock gods.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Fish 2. Snot cat


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Headed to Ecofina for the first time today.
> I got 2 weeks to donate a lower unit to the rock gods.


Supposed to be pretty over there. Be careful on these negative tides  Mr.Kansas.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

About a 13 inch sand trout. No pic. He was too slippery.va


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

A little fella


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 9, 2021)

Those sand trout and bonnet head eat good.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 9, 2021)

Looks like you found a good spot!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Those sand trout and bonnet head eat good.


Never tried bonnet. The sand trout was going in the box cause he was hooked bad but just too slippery.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Finally a speckled trout.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Caught quite a few trout but no keepers
 Wait normally I'd be in a tree so no "shooters"?


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Stopped by Cooter Stew for leatherbacks and fries


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Now I need to watch the UGA game. GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 10, 2021)

Moving in extreme Slow Motion this morning. Rocky's cane through for me again.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 10, 2021)

Not much water today but Lucy will go skinny.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 10, 2021)

And I'm stuck at home rigging up for my annual Post-Sunbelt Ag Expo trip


----------



## slow motion (Oct 10, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> And I'm stuck at home rigging up for my annual Post-Sunbelt Ag Expo trip
> View attachment 1108813


Looks like you're ready man.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 10, 2021)

Had a visit from the tax man. He left me half. My only pinfish.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 10, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Looks like you're ready man.


I've been ready ever since I've got my two custom rods from the builder ???and I made the call to book the rooms, but I'm pretty sure I've went to St marks that week every year except last year because I was picking peanuts. This year it'll be st marks just for the day as too many people are staying at shell island for the fsu UMass game so we'll be staying in steinhatchee.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 10, 2021)

Caught enough to keep it interesting but it wasn't steady. The only consistent bite was the flies. Not sure if black flies or deer flies but they were relentless.  Got on a bunch of fish chasing bait backside of the party sandbar midday. There were some jacks, some Spanish I'm guessing since I got cut off twice, and some lady fish. Ladys we're the only ones out of the group to stay on all the way to the boat.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 10, 2021)

Little puffer while trying to catch pinfish.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 10, 2021)

Overflow party bar on a negative tide


----------



## slow motion (Oct 10, 2021)

Guess the old saying about an East wind held true. Still a good day though.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 10, 2021)

Sad looking cooler.


Bright side only have to clean the one.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 12, 2021)

Planning on Thursday. Like to fish outgoing tides...taking the mullet net!


----------



## TheWildLife (Oct 12, 2021)

Me and my fishing bud were there this past weekend as well. Fished Fri-Sat with some luck. Managed 6 keeper trout Friday and 4 on Saturday. You ain't kidding about the flies. Hardly any wind Friday and they tore my ankles up. Had some wind Saturday so not as bad. Lots a lady fish around it seemed. Forgot to take fish pics but this one I did get. Happened a few miles from Unadilla. No matter how many  times you check air pressure, tread, etc. something can always go wrong.  Luckily, the Firestone dealer in Unadilla had two tires and we got them changed. Rim is fine, that's just grease on it from where I was a little messy getting the cover back on the axle while servicing it. Still a good trip!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 13, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Headed to Ecofina for the first time today.
> I got 2 weeks to donate a lower unit to the rock gods.


You okay Mr. Kansas? Hopefully you aren't stranded on one of those rocks. If you get time we would like a report. Please. Momma said always say please.


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 13, 2021)

slow motion said:


> and some lady fish. Ladys we're the only ones out of the group to stay on all the way to the boat. View attachment 1108843



That is a poor man's tarpon!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 13, 2021)

Put those lady fish to work. Best bait out there after they dookie all over your boat lol ?. 

What do you think got the pinfish? Mackerel? This time of the year they start there southward journey south around the Big Bend. November out of Crystal River seems to be when mature spanish appear on the flats.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2021)

You've got to be out of your mind fishing during early hunting season! 


I'm getting the itch bad! Might get down next month. I listened to the wife on the phone with my mother in law last Sunday night. She say's I wish you were down here, TJ's in his grove. And every weekend is booked. It's deer season. 


If City Folks ever knew what the "RUT" is, they could get it on while us folks are in the woods. Glad those morons are to busy trying to tell the difference between a woman and a man!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 14, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Put those lady fish to work. Best bait out there after they dookie all over your boat lol ?.
> 
> What do you think got the pinfish? Mackerel? This time of the year they start there southward journey south around the Big Bend. November out of Crystal River seems to be when mature spanish appear on the flats.


Yeah they seem to spray that copper colored poop everywhere.  Thinking it was a shark that got the pin.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 14, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> You've got to be out of your mind fishing during early hunting season!
> 
> 
> I'm getting the itch bad! Might get down next month. I listened to the wife on the phone with my mother in law last Sunday night. She say's I wish you were down here, TJ's in his grove. And every weekend is booked. It's deer season.
> ...


Already got one buck in the freezer so it wasn't so hard to miss muzzleloader. Unfortunately work is ramping up again. Gonna have to disappoint some folks over the next month or so. 
Water is cooling off down there. Should be getting good. Hope you make it down. Think flounder is closed for a while still though. Good luck brother.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 14, 2021)

Ordered some more mirrolures. Apparently they came yesterday. They threw in a visor and a bunch of stickers.


----------

